# Painting groooves in kitchen cabinet doors



## jcraw84263 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am in the process of painting kitchen cabinet doors (about 22) of various lengths and widths. The cabinet door's panel have grooves in them that are 3⁄8"-wide x 1⁄8"-deep, that are situated 1 1/2” from the edge of the cabinet door, with four u-shaped curves at each of the door’s corners.


I have only painted one of the brown cabinets doors. I am using Benjamin Moore’s White Satin Impervo Alkyd Low Lustre Enamel. The cabinet frames are done.


My problem is: I want to paint the grooves in the cabinet doors Bella Mint (Valspar), which is latex paint. No one has this in an oil-based paint. 



When I painted the one door, the white paint gets into the grooves and builds up, from the white primer and two coats of Impervo. 



I am trying to figure out how to keep the white oil-based paint from getting into the grooves, and how to then paint the inside of the grooves Bella Mint, without getting that paint on the finished white cabinet surface.


I thought about pouring wax into the grooves before I paint them white, then after priming, sanding, and painting 2 coats of white, I would then scrape or lift the wax out and use a template (I guess I would have to make one-but I do not know how) to paint inside the grooves.


There should be a way to make a mold to fit into the groove that will not absorb paint. I would then take the mold out (would like to re-use it), and paint inside the groove. I am not sure how to do any of this.


Any workable ideas would be appreciated?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you a homeowner ? Mitch ?


----------



## jamesmccary (Jan 27, 2011)

You're going to need a very small brush (1/4 in. or less). After the white is finished and dry come back with your accent color with the small brush. Prime the grooves again before finishing with the accent (since it's latex). It will take some time. Sure it will look great when finished.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

jcraw84263 said:


> My problem is: I want to paint the grooves in the cabinet doors Bella Mint (Valspar), which is latex paint. No one has this in an oil-based paint.
> 
> 
> I thought about pouring wax into the grooves before I paint them white, then after priming, sanding, and painting 2 coats of white, I would then scrape or lift the wax out and use a template (I guess I would have to make one-but I do not know how) to paint inside the grooves.


That's called thinking outside the box!

(kinda crappy idea...but that's beside the point)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

